

So I got a startup job - tempo
http://tempo32.wordpress.com/2007/09/05/so-i-got-a-startup-job/
Hi. This, my first blog post, explains what I learned in the process of getting a startup job in the Valley. Feedback of all kinds is welcome: from typos and style to things I'm so wrong about.
======
dfranke
I think your experience is atypical. Most people I know who work at startups,
myself included, got their job through a personal introduction to one of the
founders. We have one employee whom we hired from Monster, but he wasn't
specifically looking to work at a startup; he just applied for jobs that
sounded interesting regardless of the size of the company. I don't know anyone
who has gotten a job at a startup by sending resumes to twenty of them and
getting lucky on one.

~~~
tempo
You have a point. The post is most useful for people who are in a situation
similar to the one I was in: coming from the outside, unfamiliar with the
culture, and trying to break in on merit alone.

------
abstractbill
Congrats! Me too (I start at justin.tv on Monday).

The most important piece of job-seeking advice I can think of: You are
interviewing _them_ as much as they are interviewing you. If you don't ask
hard questions, and pay attention to the answers, you risk taking a crappy job
and regretting it.

~~~
tempo
Cool, congrats to you too. And you're so right about the interview. Want to
post that on the blog comments?

------
mattculbreth
Sounds good. What kind of work will you be doing?

------
tempo
All feedback welcome

~~~
rwebb
nice blog?

